# Suche Geschädigt die einen Stardialer von Gifsworld haben



## Anonymous (21 August 2002)

Hallo, ich habe mir im Juni 2002 einen Dialer von Gifsworld.de runter geladen. Damals hatte ich keine Ahnung was ich da mache... Heute weiß ich... das war nicht gut. Ich beabsichtige Rechtlich gegen den Anbieter (0190880460) vorzugehen. Ich habe damals eine Kopie der Seite gemacht, und den Dialer gespeichert. Dies wollte ich als beweis Mittel vorlegen, da auf der Seite und im Dialer nicht ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen wurde was für kosten entstehen. Im Dialer war auch nicht ersichtlich das es sich um eine 0190 Nummer handelt. Jetzt, zwei Monate später sieht die Seite anders aus. Die hinweise zu den nutzungs Bedingungen sin vorhanden, und im Dialer sind ebenfals hinweise zur Nummer, und den Kosten. Leider hatt sich mein Rechner verabschiedet. Somit ist meine beweis Chance ... der Dialer weg. Jetzt suche ich Betroffene, die evtl den Dialer von Gifsworld.de noch haben. (bei dem keinerlei hinweise auf kosten sind) Ich hoffe auf antwort...danke


----------



## Anonymous (22 August 2002)

...jo, das ist so eine Sache. Klartext: Du hast einen Mainpean-Dialer "freiwillig" eingefangen. Mainpean ist ein "absolut seriöser Verein", die haben mit Deinem Problem nichts am Hut, kennen "gifsworld" oder so gar nicht! 8) 
Da Mainpean jedoch mit DeTeMedien (100%Tochter der Telekom) "zusammenarbeitet", kennen sie Deine Abrechnungsdaten sehr gut.
 :evil: 
Ich habe unter derselben Rufnummer im Januar 02 einen Dialer von Mainpean über eine andere Seite eingefangen, das Prinzip war das Gleiche:
die Seite sah einige Zeit danach anders aus, naja, man kann das auch im Abrechnungsrhythmus ändern... :evil: 
...Du wirst es nicht gerne hören, aber die Karten liegen nicht so gut...
Versuch einfach die Kohle wieder reinzuholen, falls es noch nicht zu spät ist....viel Erfolg!  
PS: anbei noch ein Beispiel, was mit und ohne Kenntnis mit Mainpean-Dialer so läuft:
http://www.network-secure.de/0190er_Werbung_tai_250702.php3 
 :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (22 August 2002)

http://www.gifsworld.de/disclaimer.php?pid=gifsworld
...da ham wirs ja schon. Schweinebacken! :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (22 August 2002)

Das ist absolut nix neues!
hackercd-online, hackerag, und andere €-sexuelle aus diesem Club haben ihre Seiten öfters "bearbeitet". Eigentliche Frage ist doch nur noch, wann die Telekom endlich öffentlich mit den Brüdern zusammenarbeitet! :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (22 August 2002)

nehme ich die salvatorische klausel am ende für bare münze, bleibt tatsächlich nicht mehr viel übrig...

was verkaufen die eigentlich? laut "disclaimer" offensichtlich gar nichts... also würde ich den ganz schnell kopieren - aber wahrscheinlich steht in den mainpean-agb dann etwas von unzulässigen nebenabreden und schon ist die "verbrauchertäuschung" perfekt. würde ich auf jeden fall auch als beweismittel verwerten...


----------



## Anonymous (22 August 2002)

...da seh ich schon in der Glaskugel den Klingonen Krull auf dem Tisch tanzen...das wird bestimmt fein! 8)


----------



## Heiko (22 August 2002)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ...da seh ich schon in der Glaskugel den Klingonen Krull auf dem Tisch tanzen...das wird bestimmt fein! 8)


Ein Klingone ist der sicher nicht...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (22 August 2002)

> Der Autor übernimmt keinerlei Gewähr für die Aktualität, Korrektheit, Vollständigkeit oder Qualität der bereitgestellten Informationen, Downloads, o.ä.! Wer diese testet oder anderweitig nutzt, tut dies auf eigene Gefahr! Haftungsansprüche gegen den Autor, welche sich auf Schäden materieller oder ideeller Art beziehen, die durch die Nutzung oder Nichtnutzung der dargebotenen Informationen bzw. durch die Nutzung fehlerhafter und unvollständiger Informationen verursacht wurden sind grundsätzlich ausgeschlossen, sofern seitens des Autors kein nachweislich vorsätzliches oder grob fahrlässiges Verschulden vorliegt.
> Alle Angebote sind freibleibend und unverbindlich. Der Autor behält es sich ausdrücklich vor, Teile der Seiten oder das gesamte Angebot ohne gesonderte Ankündigung zu verändern, zu ergänzen, zu löschen oder die Veröffentlichung zeitweise oder endgültig einzustellen.



ich hab´ keinerlei anspruch auf irgendwas. nur zahlen darf ich...
wo ist dann der mehrwert, den ich über meine telefonrechnung bezahlen soll???


 :3d:


----------



## Heiko (22 August 2002)

Ob man sich derart von den geltenden Gewährleistungsregeln distanzieren kann erscheint mir zumindest höchst zweifelhaft.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (22 August 2002)

das ist ganz klar auf abzocke ausgerichtet, weil das vermeintliche angebot ja genausogut aus einem ganz leeren portal mit toten links bestehen könnte. interessant finde ich hier, dass dauernd vom "autor" die rede ist. es handelt sich offensichtlich um eine einzelperson, die für den content von gifsworld zuständig ist...
http://pay.stardialer.de/pay-now/agb.php
formal können die mainpean-agb (da ist ein link auf dem dialer, der als solcher nicht erkennbar ist...) sogar neben diesem disclaimer bestehen... also dafür würde ich nicht zahlen und das würde ich mir auch vor gericht von einem peter krull erklären lassen...


----------



## Anonymous (22 August 2002)

...das gleiche Prinzip taucht wieder bei z.B.: piratos auf. Auch dort der Mainpean-Dialer, desgleichen hundert Links, hinter denen sich Schrott verbirgt...da kannst Du Dir für teures Geld beispielsweise ZoneAlarm runterladen, etc. Piratos hat aber den bayrischen Freiherrn (das bekennende CSU-Mitglied hat doch grad neulich die Grünen wegen Spamming angezeigt )als Rechtsbeistand und der solls hier schon richten... 8) 
Es bleibt aber dabei, dass man die Katz im Sack kauft und sich der Inhalt des Sacks meistens als heisse Luft entpuppt. Es würde mir eine grosse Freude bereiten, wenn sich endlich mal jemand über ein Gerichtsurteil gegen die Schmeissfliegen durchsetzen könnte...  :bandit


----------



## haudraufundschluss (22 August 2002)

naja, bei piratos tauchen zumindest keine seltsamen nebenabreden auf und das impressum enthält handelsregistereintragung und umsatzsteuer-id - ganz genau, wie´s nach tdg verlangt wird... vielleicht erbarmt sich ja jemand und mahnt gifsworld ab. am besten gleich mit strafbewehrter unterlassungserklärung...


----------



## Heiko (22 August 2002)

Müßte halt ein Mitbewerber sein. Dann sind wir wieder bei der Sache mit den zwei Krähen und den Augen...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (22 August 2002)

@heiko:


dann biete doch was zum download an. einen knopf oder so...


----------



## Anonymous (22 August 2002)

Mal eine Frage an den betroffenen Gast:

Hast Du Dich mit dem Betreiber mal direkt in Verbindung gesetzt?

Ich meine, wir haben jetzt August und da muß sich ja seitdem schon einiges getan haben (sprich email, Telefonat oder sonstiges).


----------



## Anonymous (22 August 2002)

Nein habe ich nicht. Ich wüste auch nicht was das bringen soll, außer das der Betreiber alle evtl. Beweißmittel beseitigen kann. Es hat sich herausgestellt, das die Telekom der Anbieter der Nummer (0190880460) ist. Die haben mir einen Einzelverbindungsnachweiß geschickt. Da Fehlen allerdings die letzten drei Ziffern, und somit können die mir nicht sagen welche nummer ich angewählt habe.


----------



## Anonymous (22 August 2002)

Also ich finde das wiederspricht sich alles ein wenig was sie hier von sich lassen. Erst kann die Telekom keine vollständige Nummer sagen aber sie wissen das es der Dialer von gifworlds war, seltsam.

Ich kenne die seite gifworlds auch und habe diese auch schon genützt.
Bei mir wurden alle kosten angezeigt, vielleicht liegts daran das ich lesen kann. 

Soviel dazu mal.


----------



## technofreak (22 August 2002)

@gast

Du mußt ja ein sagenhaftes Gottvertrauen zu dieser Firma haben (und jede Menge Kohle=1.86 Euro/min )  

Auszug aus den Nutzungsbedingungen: 



			
				www.gifsworld.de schrieb:
			
		

> Inhalt des Onlineangebotes
> Der Autor übernimmt keinerlei Gewähr für die Aktualität, Korrektheit, Vollständigkeit oder Qualität der bereitgestellten Informationen, Downloads, o.ä.! Wer diese testet oder anderweitig nutzt, tut dies auf eigene Gefahr! Haftungsansprüche gegen den Autor, welche sich auf Schäden materieller oder ideeller Art beziehen, die durch die Nutzung oder Nichtnutzung der dargebotenen Informationen bzw. durch die Nutzung fehlerhafter und unvollständiger Informationen verursacht wurden sind grundsätzlich ausgeschlossen, sofern seitens des Autors kein nachweislich vorsätzliches oder grob fahrlässiges Verschulden vorliegt.
> Alle Angebote sind freibleibend und unverbindlich. Der Autor behält es sich ausdrücklich vor, Teile der Seiten oder das gesamte Angebot ohne gesonderte Ankündigung zu verändern, zu ergänzen, zu löschen oder die Veröffentlichung zeitweise oder endgültig einzustellen.



Wenn das in im normalen Geschäftsverkehr üblich wäre !  :evil: 

Auschluß jeder Gewährleistung usw. Das wärs doch !


----------



## Anonymous (22 August 2002)

Also ich habe mich wie gesagt da schon eingewählt da ich das Partnerprogramm bewerbe. Es ist jede menge Content hinter der Seite.
Ausserdem wird da keiner gezwungen sich einzuwählen.

Für 1,86€/min ist es eigentlich sehr billig, wenn man bedenkt das man dort HP Vorlagen erhält die nicht jeder zweite im netz auf seiner seite hat, ist es sogar billig. Ein gutes Design bei einer Webdesign Firma kostet sicherlich mehr als 1,86€

MFG Gast


----------



## Anonymous (23 August 2002)

Das ich weiß das es der Dialer von Gifsworld war liegt daran, das ich nicht zu den Dialeropfern gehöre die sich mehrfach einen einfangen, und am ende nicht mehr wissen welche nummer zu welchem Dialer gehört! Ich habe nur einen runter geladen, und auf dem stand keine Nummer, und auch kein Preis. Auf dem aktuellen sind die Angaben unten in der leiste gut zu sehen. Die habe ich auf keinen fall übersehen. Die waren nicht vorhanden! Im übrigen suche ich nach Hilfe, und nicht nach kritik!


----------



## Anonymous (23 August 2002)

Wie du ja sicher schon mitbekommen hast bewerbe ich gifworlds selber und jedes pp das ich bewerbe schaue ich mir auch erst an.

Ich kann mir also nicht vorstellen das du da hilfe bekommen wirst den das was du hier behauptest kann nicht sein. ich habe einen Dialer von den anfangszeiten und selbst da sind die kosten ausgewiesen.


----------



## Anonymous (23 August 2002)

aber wäre es nicht das erste, sich mit dem Anbieter in Verbindung zu setzen?
Ich finds schon komisch, wenn ich solch eine Rechnung bekomme.
Zumal ich weiß, woher dieser hohe Betrag stammt, dann ist mein erster Weg zum Betreiber, als hier im Forum auf "Spurensuche" zu gehen.

Ist auf alle Fälle erstmal einfacher, als sich hier zu profilieren.
Die Kommentare hier helfen Dir garantiert nicht weiter.   

Vielleicht hast Du ja noch einige Beweise, die Du an Gifsworld schicken kannst? Dann kann sich der/die Webmaster von Gifsworld auch mal hier dazu äußern.


----------



## Anonymous (23 August 2002)

sorry ... habe nur meinen Namen nachgesetzt.

Wollte nicht, daß der Beitrag zweimal erscheint!


----------



## technofreak (23 August 2002)

Ah , jetzt kommt die Katze aus dem Sack , kostenlose Werbung im Forum ! 

Das einzige , was ich hier noch bewundere ( so etwa wie man die schöne Zeichnung einer Kobra bewundert ) 
ist die Unverfrorenheit ,  die Möglichkeit in diesem Forum als anonymer Gast zu posten, für seine kommerziellen 
Zwecke auszunutzen   :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (23 August 2002)

Siehst du irgendeinen link von mir zu meinen seiten?

also ich nicht und darum kann ich auch nicht verstehen wie du darauf kommst das ich hier kostenlos werbung machen will.

Ich muß hier wohl erst mal was klarstellen.

Ich bin auch gegen abzockerdialer den diese vermiesen einem kleinen webmaster wie ich es bin sich seine unkosten mit legitimen dialern wieder reinzuholen.

Weniger techno und mehr heino dann siehst du auch das hier keine werbung gemacht wird


----------



## Anonymous (23 August 2002)

@Technofreak

Deine Antworten sind hier echt brauchbar!


----------



## technofreak (23 August 2002)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Weniger techno und mehr heino dann siehst du auch das hier keine werbung gemacht wird



In mancher Leute Gehirn scheint´s nur Techno oder Heino zu geben. 

Von Technik noch nie was gehört ??


----------



## Anonymous (23 August 2002)

Tweety, ich will mich hier nicht profilieren, ich betreibe auch keine spurensuche, ich suche lediglich nach leuten denen das selbe passiert ist. Alles was ich bekomme ist Kritik. Wenn ich mich zuerst bei Gifsworld gemeldet hätte, währ genug Zeit gewesen evtl. Beweismittel zu beseitigen. Im übrigen glaube ich nicht, daß  Gifsworld dann gesagt hätte, ja du hast recht, hier hast du dein Geld zurück!


----------



## technofreak (23 August 2002)

@Gäste

dies ist eins der wenigen Foren, bei denen man ohne jede Anmeldung als "anonymer" Gast posten kann. 
Wenn sich dies auf einen Beitrag beschränkt, akzeptiere ich dies.

Soll aber eine sinnvolle und überschaubare Diskussion zustande kommen , ist  
es wohl nicht zuviel verlangt ,
 sich wie bei jedem anderen Forum unter einem gleichbleibenden Pseudonym anzumelden. Dabei bleibt der 
Datenschutz und die Anonymität  gewahrt. Dies garantiert Heiko, gelle


----------



## Anonymous (23 August 2002)

"Im übrigen glaube ich nicht, daß Gifsworld dann gesagt hätte, ja du hast recht, hier hast du dein Geld zurück!"

Hast du es den schon mal versucht dich mit den betreibern von Gifsworld zu unterhalten. Ich denke mal das ihnen auch daran gelegen sein sollte das hier zu klären.

Aber anscheinend hast du angst das sie angebliche Beweise verschwinden lassen könnten.

Denkst du wirklich das die Betreiber von Gifsworld das hier noch nicht gelesen haben.

Also gib dir einen ruck und meld dich mal bei Gifsworld, mehr als nicht mit dir reden können die auch nicht.


----------



## technofreak (23 August 2002)

Jeder weitere Kommentar zwecklos  :crazy:


----------



## dialerfucker (23 August 2002)

Tach, Tf!
yeah!! :bussi: 
@gast;
...der Anbieter ist formal DeTeMedien(unter der 0190-Auskunft der DTAG).
DeTeMedien leitet die Anfrage sofort weiter an Mainpean, Berlin. Das ist der Mieter der Rufnummer bei DeTeMedien. Von hier gelangst Du maximal von A.Richter zu Dr.P.Krull. Man wird Dir erklären, dass a.) ...die Abrechnung sekundengenau erfolgt...b.)... der Dialer FST-konform ist...senden Sie uns doch bitte den Dialer zur Überprüfung....blablafasel.
Bei gifsworld bist Du noch lange nicht. Unter der angegebenen Rufnummer war übrigens noch im Frühjahr ein anderer "Anbieter" aus der Warez-Abteilung zu erreichen. Mainpean ist die Abrechnungsfirma für Pichelsteiner-"legal"-Anbieter, d.h.: von Sex über Warez, animated gifs, virtuellen Heilpraktikern bis zu Oma's Kochrezepten und gebrauchte Unterhosen. Für 1,86/min versteht sich. :evil: 
Lies bitte nochmal die postings von haudraufundschluss! Viel Glück!


----------



## haudraufundschluss (23 August 2002)

> "Im übrigen glaube ich nicht, daß Gifsworld dann gesagt hätte, ja du hast recht, hier hast du dein Geld zurück!"
> 
> Hast du es den schon mal versucht dich mit den betreibern von Gifsworld zu unterhalten. Ich denke mal das ihnen auch daran gelegen sein sollte das hier zu klären.
> 
> ...



die frage bleibt doch immer: wer will was von wem woraus???
nehmen wir mal ganz hypothetisch an, ich würde eine website mit solch schrägen nutzungsbedingungen betreiben und beim mitlesen hier feststellen, dass der "kunde" mir nur ärger bereitet. ganz logisch, dass ich dann warte, bis der geschädigte auf mich zukommt. schließlich bringt mir mein schweigen ja ungemein publicity...

nein, mal im ernst: ich falle auf einen gifsworld-mainpean-dialer rein, storniere den betrag in meiner telefonrechnung und mache mir auch keinen kopf wegen möglicher abmahnungen, weil die ohnehin spätestens vor gericht ins leere laufen. dann ist es doch ganz logisch, dass ich dem gifsworld-betreiber, der zu dämlich ist, ein vernünftiges impressum zustande zu bringen noch hinterher telefoniere, damit ich ihn auf den trichter hebe, wie er wasserdicht leute bescheißen kann....

gast, wer bist du???


----------



## Anonymous (23 August 2002)

Ich Gast bin ein Partnerwebmaster von Gifsworld und weis genau wie es bei denen abläuft.

Und ich wähle mich auch regelmäsig in deren Programm ein um zu sehen was sache ist.

Und was soll ich hier sagen es läuft wenn ich das teste immer alles so wie es die FST verlangt.

So und nun hoffe ich du bist zufrieden mit meiner Angabe zur Person.
Falls nicht sag was du wissen willst.

MFG Gast


----------



## Anonymous (24 August 2002)

Ich frage mich nur, was der Partnerwebmaster von Gifsworld in einem Forum für Geschädigte Dialer Opfer macht.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (24 August 2002)

diskutieren?

kennst du "2 stühle, 1 meinung"?
wäre echt schade, wenn´s hier so ausschauen würde...


 :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (24 August 2002)

Ja, oder nach geschädigten von Gifsworld suchen.


----------



## dialerfucker (24 August 2002)

@Webmaster;
Mainpean versammelt eine Menge "Webmasters und -mazters" unter sich. (what the hell "webmaster" ever means...)
Letztendlich ist Mainpean ja "nur" der Dialerhersteller und Connection-master(respektive Abrechnungsmaster) für alle ihre Kunden.  8)
So einfach ist das. Solange FST, RegTp, Telekom, Gesetzgeber im eigenen Sinne funktionieren, ist ja alles in Butter, denn gerechnet wird so: 1,86€/min=18,60€/10min=186,60€/100min...etc.+MWST. 
Content hin und her: Tatsache ist: im Web kann man sich immer noch fast alles für umme holen, 
z.B.: Progrämmchen um animierte gifs kinderleicht selbst zu machen, 
wer gerne vorm Rechner onaniert, kann immer noch, wenn es ihm so gefällt kostenlos kommen,
wer Warez "braucht", kriegts auch immer noch für umsonst....
Mainpean ist für mich ein erfolgreicher Kirmesbetrieb dank Mehrwertdienste-regelung!  :bandit  
Apropos Content: da gab es irgendwann mal Dosen mit "Berliner Luft"!


----------



## sascha (24 August 2002)

@gast

da du als mutmaßlicher geschädigter von gifsworld die diskussion parallel bei dialerschutz.de und computerbetrug.de eröffnet hast, und ich nicht weiß, wo du dich gerade aufhälst, erlaube ich mir, folgendes auch hier zu posten: der betreiber von gifsworld hat sich heute telefonisch bei dialerschutz.de gemeldet und bittet dich, sich mit ihm, bzw. seinem kollegen telefonisch oder per mail in verbindung zu setzen, um dein problem zu klären.

cu,

sascha


----------



## Devilfrank (24 August 2002)

@Gast
Das Ergebnis dieses Telefonats kannst Du hier bitte posten, damit wir wissen, was dabei rausgekommen ist.

Gruss Frank


----------



## Heiko (24 August 2002)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich nur, was der Partnerwebmaster von Gifsworld in einem Forum für Geschädigte Dialer Opfer macht.


Hmmm...

Vielleicht seine Meinung sagen?
Wer was zu sagen hat, kommt hier zu Wort. Auf welcher "Seite" er steht ist mir erst mal egal.
Wenn der Inhalt nicht rechtlich zu beanstanden oder total-brutal off-topic () ist, darf hier jeder sagen was er denkt. Die Meinungsfreiheit ist wohl das höchste Gut, das wir haben und ich sehe keinen Grund, sie hier im Forum einzuschränken.


----------



## Anonymous (24 August 2002)

Danke Heiko für deine Aussage!

Also mich würde auch Interessieren was bei der kontaktaufnahme mit dem webmaster von gifsworld rausgekommen ist wenn sie überhaupt schon zustande gekommen ist.

MFG Gast


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2003)

*warum soll ich für pornos zahlen ?*

bei mir kommen auch immer pornoseiten auf den bildschirm und ganz plötzlich wähle ich mich immer ein und gucke 3 stunden pornos. wenn mir dann die hände weh tun geh ich schlafen. jetzt soll ich dafür bezahlen. ist ja wohl wohl voll gemeim, dass ich zahlen soll. ich wußte doch gar nicht was ich da mache...


----------



## Heiko (18 Januar 2003)

@AOL-Surfer:
Du bist realitätsfern.
Wenn das so abläuft, dann soll derjenige, der die "Leistungen" in Anspruch nimmt, auch gefälligst zahlen.
Oftmals werden die Dialer aber auch dazu ausgenutzt, unbedarfte User zu verarschen. Und das kann ja wohl nicht sein...


----------



## Der Jurist (18 Januar 2003)

Hier hilft nur der Blick ins anderr Forum

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=9333#9333

Den letzten Betreiber wegen Betrug, die zwischengeschalteten Kassierer wegen Geldwäsche anzeigen.

Gruß Der Jurist


----------



## thorsten (18 Januar 2003)

Ist der Thread noch aktuell?


----------



## Heiko (18 Januar 2003)

Wieso nicht?


----------



## thorsten (18 Januar 2003)

Autsch. Man sollte immer alles lesen. Hatte nicht gesehen nach August noch Beiträge eingestellt worden sind.


----------

